# New NACA



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey anyone check out the article Shawn wrote up on the Buckeye lake Fish-In?
Man my boys were SHOCKED to see thier pics. in a "mag"...specially my boy Tyler with a cover photo.
Does anyone have an extra copy i can have?....kind of like to put one back for family fishing memorys, if ya know what i mean.

Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Scott,

I'll throw ya a few in the mail.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

THANKS MAN...by the way great write up...looks very good for the Ohio chapter, your doing a great job of spreading the word about us Buckeye carpers.

Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

That's because you Buckeye Carpers have something to prove  We have the Indy Guys coming to Alum now to try to take our Carp King plaque from us since I took the CAGI and Dick Laubscher took 1st in the Indycarpers Invitational. LOL


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

those guys aren't goin to take any prizes from us maaan.. we just flatout rocks!! heh heh..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats great, nothing better than a little friendly competition among friends.
All i have to say to them is, they better come prepared...and pack a big lunch!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I led them in the right direction though. I told them "Scope flavored boilies". Just "accidently" left the "x" off


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Again thanks Shawn, my boys are very proud to have been a part of the event.

Also, tell the Indy guys that Tutti-Frutti is a very good bet too for lots of action.......MEOW.......LOL!

sCOTT


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Or I could sell them some of my top secret Buckeye Boilies, gauranteed 10 catfish on every one  

Must be the chocolate cause I have caught plenty on plain peanutbutter  

Might be time to soon break out the Elephant Chockers


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

Did anyone catch MY pic on the front page of the NACA too?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Your new PB?  

Sean.............. 


nevermind. By the way, you ARE driving us to Rock Bottom this weekend, right? I drove home from the LUmpy Pickle back in Feb


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll either drive are put out for the cab ride one of the two. You know me and beer and of course my good friend taco bell.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I still didnt find any extra NACA mags. for the 3rd qtr. can anyone help me out???

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

My fault Scott. I forgot to mail them. Too much crap goign on here, and I just plain forgot. I'll drop them in the mail first thing this week.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey thanks Shawn, I figured you forgot, its understandable with everything you've had going on.
Just didnt want to miss my chance to get a copy before they were gone for good.

Also, i sent ya a PM.

Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

You have a pm back  No problem on the NACAS. I still have 50 laying around here. LOL. I'll drop ya a few in the mail tomorrow. 10-4 on the feeders as well.


----------

